# Website Request LOGO



## Zenith94 (Oct 20, 2008)

HEY GUYZ

i need help creating a logo for my site http://ultimategamingempire.pbwiki.com/

all it needs to be is the same font as my signature or soemthing like but it saying Ultimate Gaming Empire. you dont have to put pictures or anything thanks


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

this alright?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd make a better one then what you did (no offence) but im too lazy =o


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

i dont care made in 1 min
i cant be bothered doing that much


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> this alright?



Yea thats great! But could you change the text to "Ultimate Gaming Empire" ? I changed the name sorry...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 20, 2008)

ere


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 20, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> ere




ok thanks that will work

also how do you make these banners?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2008)

photoshop


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you make one that says We Hack Wii

maybe put like the wii in the backround and something that represents a hack

thanks


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

A quick shop.


----------

